# My Two Choices....



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Okay, with the anticipation of the purchase of my "first" 1911, I've narrowed it down to the 
following two pistols:

- Smith & Wesson  SW1911PD 108286 

- Springfield Armory  Loaded PX9109LP

My 1911 would be used for defense at home, while out on the trail four wheeling in the back 
country of Arizona, Utah and Colorado and of course some range time to stay familiar with it.

Opinions and comments welcomed&#8230;.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Both are excellent... but slightly different. I'm not a 1911 expert, by any means, but check into full-length or traditional guide rods, bushing vs bushingless, etc...

Have an expert at your local shop take one apart for you if it's your first 1911. I think there are significant differences... INSIDE

Jeff


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's the one I got and it has never fail me in well over 1,000rds.
S&W 1911/.45 SC-PD Commander. Easy take down for cleaning.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I get the very distinct impression that the S&Ws are the most trouble-free 1911s in that price point.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Six months ago I was shopping for my first 1911, and I also had it narrowed down to a Loaded or a SW1911. The Springer I looked at didn't seem as smooth as I was hoping, but was otherwise really nice. I looked at the SW, and it felt much better. I ended up going with the SW and have been really happy with it. As Jeff noted, the stuff inside is what counts. I don't know much about the Loaded model, but the SW has nice stuff like a full-length guide rod and a firing pin safety linked to the grip safety (not the trigger). The Novak sights are excellent as well. 

I vote Smith.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

My first 1911 was a Springfield. It wasn't loaded but I quickly fixed that. I can't even start to guess how many rounds fired. It's around 4,000 though.

When I look at a 1911 I check the frame to slide fit, I'll push on the barrel from the ejection port and check for wiggle there, also the fot of the bushing to the front of the barrel. If you find one that don't have too much wiggle you have a great gun to start out with. 

I personally find that the Springfield seems to have the best fit even in their lower end 1911's My 350.00 Springer often will shoot as well or better than many other 1911's that cost a lot more. It seems the lock up is tighter. I usually always use a 20# recoil spring though and that helps more than anything. I'm still torn on the full length guide rod theory. It will give you a slightly better tension being it keeps the recoil spring straighter. But I don't have one in my old springer adn it is spot on at 25 yards. I figure a 2-3" group is good enough:smt1099


----------



## 45fan (Mar 5, 2007)

AZ Outlaws said:


> Okay, with the anticipation of the purchase of my "first" 1911, I've narrowed it down to the
> following two pistols:
> 
> - Smith & Wesson  SW1911PD 108286
> ...


I currently own a px9109lp (my third 1911) and I am happy with it. The trigger was a little heavy when new, but that's my only complaint. It has a full length guide rod, but no firing pin safety. Just like St. J.M.Browning designed the fire control group. However S&W makes some very nice firearms too. My thought, either one will be great for you but I would lean toward the Springer.:smt023


----------



## StoneyFF (May 12, 2009)

*Apples and oranges... or actually heavier and lighter apples...*



AZ Outlaws said:


> Okay, with the anticipation of the purchase of my "first" 1911, I've narrowed it down to the
> following two pistols:
> 
> - Smith & Wesson  SW1911PD 108286
> ...


Um, unless I'm missing something, you're comparing a lightweight (the S&W) gun with a full weight (the Springer)... The S&W PD weighs over a half pound less than the Loaded Springer. So... if carrying much, the light weight of the PD may be beneficial, if not, the extra weight of the Springer might make the gun more comfortable to shoot, as it'll reduce recoil a bit. That said, both S&W and Springfield make comparable guns (at relatively comparable prices, so unless it's a matter of only looking at the guns the dealer has in stock at the moment, I think you should expand your comparison...

Stoney
{who's looking hard and probably getting the SW1911ES, a lightweight with a commander length slide and an officer length grip that feels great and will carry concealed very nicely... after a lot of looking... second choice is the commander size lightweight Springer which has a rail which I like, but which is a 4" barrel rather than a 4 1/4, so not a true commander size... but my primary concern is concealed carry... your mileage may vary...}


----------



## the.batman (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm be interested in the long term durability of S&Ws Swartz style firing pin disconnect. It's too late, but my recommendation to you would have been the Springfield, as they do not utilize an active firing pin disconnect system.

That is a nice looking pistol-


----------

